# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  CBUM (Mr.O Classic Physique Vs. Horse (New Pro brasilian sensation)

## Aristimuqoh

Chris Bumstead AKA Cbum (Mr.O) VS. Marcello De Angelis AKA Horse (New Pro)

----------


## Mooseman33

Cbum is to me the greatest. that dude gets better and all signs show he is a good dude also.

----------

